# Alberts pride..cambridgeshire



## Mikeymutt (Apr 25, 2016)

I was scouring Google Earth for stuff.when I came across something that looked quite interesting.when I looked on street view all I could see was an old set of gates and a couple of old cars.so thought I would go take a look.i don't really know what the site was.it had an old burnt out house.some cars,a couple of old caravans and a barn that was filled with stuff including some lovely old tractors.it was so full I could not really get in.and I was balancing on a deal as i was taking photos.i would not mind a revisit here to see if I can try get in the barn again.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice find Mikeymutt


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thats a great find Mikey, really enjoyed this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2016)

Absolute treasure trove in the outbuildings,the tractors a real classics.Great images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome find! Love it.


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2016)

Definitely a weekend job, get your sleeping out and fill Rubexs jug there's gotta be a Belfast there somewhere, I loved it, Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 25, 2016)

smiler said:


> Definitely a weekend job, get your sleeping out and fill Rubexs jug there's gotta be a Belfast there somewhere, I loved it, Mikey, Thanks


I will go back with rubex if she fancies seeing this one.I am sure there is a Belfast somewhere in there and she will find it ☺


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 25, 2016)

I love the look of that place, great post and pics


----------



## Bones out (Apr 25, 2016)

Odd kind of place. The cars are about 20 years old but the house looks ruined for like 50. The padlock on the gate don't look to shabby eigher. I like it - a lot. Nice work mate.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice little find that mate


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice one! Blimey he does love his Toyotas!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 25, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Odd kind of place. The cars are about 20 years old but the house looks ruined for like 50. The padlock on the gate don't look to shabby eigher. I like it - a lot. Nice work mate.


The first thing I looked at was the lock funnily enough.it's not as new as it looks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2016)

You really don't half find some places Mikey
That's epic...


----------



## Chris1990 (Apr 28, 2016)

Would love to find this living in cambridgeshire myself ill be looking for them gates mikey!


----------



## dead format (May 17, 2016)

Some information on the cars that may help date the propertys abandonment and status - the M Reg Previa has been out of MOT only since April 2012. 

Also, even though it is a 1994 Car, it was only registered for road use in 2005. Quite odd!

Also it seem to still be on a SORN. So someone is keeping that rolling over.


----------



## Bones out (May 17, 2016)

dead format said:


> Some information on the cars that may help date the propertys abandonment and status - the M Reg Previa has been out of MOT only since April 2012.
> 
> Also, even though it is a 1994 Car, it was only registered for road use in 2005. Quite odd!
> 
> Also it seem to still be on a SORN. So someone is keeping that rolling over.



Now that is odd.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 18, 2016)

dead format said:


> Also, even though it is a 1994 Car, it was only registered for road use in 2005. Quite odd!



I do not know what you are basing that on - The M prefix on a plate relates to Aug 1994 to Aug 1995. This vehicle is correctly registered for its year of manufacture and Sorn is a legal requirement if roadworthy - with or without MOT, if vehicle is not in a scrapped condition


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2016)

well now then, I rather like that


----------

